
Risch Algorithm – An Algorithm for Indefinite Integration - headalgorithm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risch_algorithm
======
agussell
Is there a complete open source implementation of Risch's Algorithm?

~~~
headalgorithm
I don't know of a full implementation but SymPy has a simplified version of
the Risch algorithm, called the Risch-Norman algorithm.

[https://docs.sympy.org/latest/modules/integrals/integrals.ht...](https://docs.sympy.org/latest/modules/integrals/integrals.html#internals)

